# GW waders at academy



## Brushcreek (Sep 10, 2009)

I was at academy yesterday and saw that they had out some game winner waders for $119. They seemed very solid and they were 800 gram insulate. I was wondering if anyone has got these or know of anyone that has them. I can't really find any reviews on them online. I just don't wanna buy cheap and then regret it because they aren't as high quality.


----------



## aaber (Sep 10, 2009)

Spend a lot now or spend a lot later


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 10, 2009)

Go ahead and buy quality and be done with it.  You don't want to skimp on what keeps freezing water from touching you, think about it.


----------



## waterdogs (Sep 10, 2009)

i bouth a pair last year right after christmas for 40 bucks. they are not the quality as my HERTERS waders, but for 40 buck i could not pass it up.


----------



## tim1225agr (Sep 10, 2009)

Listen to aaber and Golden.  You can spend about $50 more and have a lot nicer set of waders that will last you a lot longer too.  I bet these guys have already been down this road like me.  Look at it like this, your waders are the only thing that are going to keep you dry. Do you think this it the time to pinch pennies?  Check out Cabela's they have awesome waders. I wear 1600 Super Mags.


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 10, 2009)

Always heard good things about the Cabelas.  I only own Lacrosse as that's what works for me.  Don't skimp on the waders.


----------



## Medicine Man (Sep 10, 2009)

I personally would go cheap on anything but the waders. Cut the budget on something else and get you some good waders. 
I use Lacrosse also and have been very happy with mine. But just think about it.. Your waders can make the difference between a good/comfortable hunt and a miserable hunt. 
I was just in Academy in Macon this past week. Maybe I over looked something but all I saw was junk.


----------



## mdhall (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a pair of guide gear from sportsman's guide, this will be they're third season, and they haven't leaked yet. We walk in to most of our swamps too. They cost about the same.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Sep 11, 2009)

i would agree with everyone else, go big on waders...


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Sep 11, 2009)

Where is anyone hunting in the SE to need 800 gram thinsulate?

I quit neoprene a few years back after gladly jumping on the bandwagon in the early 90's or so.  I still have a pair for back-up, but one can do better.

A pair of breathable stockingfoot waders, a belt, wading boots, good layering with wool or the various synthetics on the market, and a folding wading staff connected to the wading belt by a lanyard is a hard set up to beat.  It will serve you when it is cold in the morning and warming up into the day.  You can take the same stuff fishing as well.


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 11, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Where is anyone hunting in the SE to need 800 gram thinsulate?
> 
> I quit neoprene a few years back after gladly jumping on the bandwagon in the early 90's or so.  I still have a pair for back-up, but one can do better.
> 
> A pair of breathable stockingfoot waders, a belt, wading boots, good layering with wool or the various synthetics on the market, and a folding wading staff connected to the wading belt by a lanyard is a hard set up to beat.  It will serve you when it is cold in the morning and warming up into the day.  You can take the same stuff fishing as well.




Where are you hunting in the SE and i'll tell you where i'm hunting.  Are you hunting all day ?


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Sep 11, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Where is anyone hunting in the SE to need 800 gram thinsulate?
> 
> I quit neoprene a few years back after gladly jumping on the bandwagon in the early 90's or so.  I still have a pair for back-up, but one can do better.
> 
> A pair of breathable stockingfoot waders, a belt, wading boots, good layering with wool or the various synthetics on the market, and a folding wading staff connected to the wading belt by a lanyard is a hard set up to beat.  It will serve you when it is cold in the morning and warming up into the day.  You can take the same stuff fishing as well.


And you can even get them with a senior citizen discount.


----------



## stuckonquack (Sep 12, 2009)

i agree with everyone i have drake waders and lacrosse love them both freezing+water+cheap waders= terrible hunt


----------

